# Multimaus and CV1



## Herri (Feb 13, 2021)

I’m totally confused with my Roco Multimaus connected to a Digikeijs 5000.
I received a new loco. As it was Address 3 and I already have a loco on 3, I changed it to 5 with my Sprog. I then created a new loco in the libray with the Multimaus with the CV 1 set to 5.
it wont move! I tried direct programming with the Multimaus and set the CV1 to 5. Nothing!
I have now changed it back to 3 with the Sprog and it all works, sound included. Only problem, I already have a loco with Address 3. 
i have followed the Multimaus instructions to the letter although I don’t think their instructions are very clear.
Any ideas??


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry, can't help with the Minimaus, but...

Since you have a Digikeijs DR5000, do you have either a smartphone or tablet?
It can be either Android or iOS.

If so, I suggest you download the Roco z21 control app onto your phone/tablet.
I suggest the "older" z21 app -- it has a red engine on a blue background.
The z21 app is FREE -- this COSTS YOU NOTHING to use.

You will have to adjust settings on the DR5000 to connect to the z21 app.

Then, turn on the wifi option that's built into the DR5000.
Connect to it with the smartphone/tablet.
Open the z21 app and see if you can get it working.

*WHY I'm suggesting you do this:*
The z21 app has an engine "renumbering" feature that is better than anything I've ever seen elsewhere.
First, you need to have your engine "isolated" from any other engines. This means taking all other engines OFF THE TRACK, or have a special programming track separate from your railroad. Then...

Open the "programming" tab.
In the engine number area, touch "read".
z21 will read the loco number (default is "3")
Now, just touch the number, and use the keypad to enter the new number (note: you can't enter more than 4 digits)
Then, touch the "program" button, and z21 does the rest.

I'd also suggest you try running trains from the z21 app, as well.
If you have a tablet, "lock it" in horizontal mode, and you can have TWO z21 control stations side-by-side.

Again, the z21 app is FREE.
Give it a try...


----------



## Herri (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks for your input. I did see the app but I specifically wanted a handheld for shunting. i like the idea of having a knob or slider for fine work. I am intending to buy iTrain for the main line running. I find it slightly annoying that manufacturers all say their stuff is compatible but when it comes down to it, its not.
I could use the DR5000 as throttle but as I said, not what I wanted.
I followed a Youtube video today on the Multimaus, letter for letter, button for button. It just didn’t work.
I can alter the loco address with my Sprog but the Multimaus doesn’t recognize it.
I‘m ready to throw it😩😩


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Just guesses. I've had the brakes accidentally fully on. Also I have not done the start up correctly. Some locos appear more friendly than others in these ways. But it works on address 3 but not another....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Possibly applicable...









Can't change locos' default "03&quot...


Hi there, I have a Digitrax Super Chief Extra with a DCS 200 and DT 402 throttle. The system works fine on all my DCC equipped locos (so far) using their "03" default address. Despite following the Digitrax instructions to program a new address into each loco, I keep getting the message "...




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------

